# Key Hooks, Cupboard Organizers And A Plug Bar For The Outback.



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's a link to a couple of mods we made to our 28BHS this weekend.
Key hooks and plug bar.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures.









However the back of your Outback looks naked without an Outbackers.com sticker.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about "naked". That brings up the question......Where, how do 
I get an Outbacker's sticker? I'd gladly/proudly display it!


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice!!! I really like the power bar.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Your Outback is smiling!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like you have been busy. Great job.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RLP14 said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about "naked". That brings up the question......Where, how do 
I get an Outbacker's sticker? I'd gladly/proudly display it!

[/quote]

Send an email to [email protected]

1 set (2 stickers ) will cost you $10.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about "naked". That brings up the question......Where, how do 
I get an Outbacker's sticker? I'd gladly/proudly display it!

[/quote]

Send an email to [email protected]

1 set (2 stickers ) will cost you $10.
[/quote]

I have emailed them but not heard back yet. I REALLY want the stickers.

Helen


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

RLP14 said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about "naked". That brings up the question......Where, how do 
I get an Outbacker's sticker? I'd gladly/proudly display it!

[/quote]

Send an email to [email protected]

1 set (2 stickers ) will cost you $10.
[/quote]

I have emailed them but not heard back yet. I REALLY want the stickers.

I JUST ORDERED MY STICKERS!!!!! Now how long does it take to get them? 
Helen

Helen
[/quote]


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

They have a great turn around time.... Both sets that I have ordered from them took about a week to get in at the most! I dont think you will get them in time for your trip this weekend though. How will we ever find you without the stickers! hahaha

Bryan


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We're official!!!








The stickers are great. Too bad we didn't get them until we got home
from a 3 day camp at Kimball Bend, TX.
Pictures of the new stickers are at the same link as Kimball Bend, TX.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I see you got your stickers. You've done a lot of great mods to the OB!

And your little one has the most beautiful eyes!


----------

